# Large lot of motherboards and processors.



## cab_419 (Feb 19, 2010)

Alot of motherboards loaded with chips and gold pins, also processors including pentium pro and memory, assorted pc cards as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260555932716&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

